# Arc Flash



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

*upsell*

Why should you have to risk CERTAIN danger to limit their POTENTIAL risk?
...write a change order for a generator and temporary work to feed the fire pump. You may find that they can live without the fire pump if they have to pay $20 grand to keep it available.
And don't forget to include the cost of a fire watch...


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

robertwilber said:


> Why should you have to risk CERTAIN danger to limit their POTENTIAL risk?
> ...write a change order for a generator and temporary work to feed the fire pump. You may find that they can live without the fire pump if they have to pay $20 grand to keep it available.
> And don't forget to include the cost of a fire watch...


I like the idea of a generator. I never thought about that. From what I have been told it is not a building fire pump it is a city pump used to keep pressure in the hydrant system for a few city blocks.


----------

